
Amazon Kindle Fire vs. iPad 2 - obilgic
http://www.marco.org/2011/12/19/amazon-kindle-vs-ipad
======
Turing_Machine
Personally I own both, enjoy and use both, and think that comparing the two is
a mug's game. They're aimed at completely different use cases.

Is it really worthy of so much virtual ink (not just in the linked article,
everywhere) to note that a $200 device is slower and less capable than a $500
device? What in the world were you expecting?

That said, Amazon needs to get its act together wrt developers. That process
needs a LOT of improvement.

------
sardonicbryan
All this is is the author reaffirming his normative value judgments. I could
just as easily compare iPad2 unfavorable with my Toshiba netbook...

Price: $230 (with RAM upgrade) vs. $500 Apps: The entire internet and every
piece of Windows software vs. 500K apps Features: A keyboard that lets me type
emails and chat with people and type posts on Hacker News vs. a virtual
keyboard that's good... relative to other virtual keyboards Accessories:
Doesn't require accessories to protect it vs. Often used with an expensive
case Apps part 2: Excel and Exchange vs. no Excel/Exchange, so that I need
another device to respond to work

etc. etc.

------
rapcal
I don't know if you noticed, but even after calling it garbage, he uses an
affiliate link pointing to the Kindle Fire at Amazon :) Like saying "well, if
you're that stupid I want a piece of your wallet too!"

Oh, those entrepreneurs...

------
phamilton
I've used it, and I didn't mind it.

I'm not an iPad owner nor do I ever plan on shelling out $500 for a
consumption device. $200 on the other hand is low enough for me to seriously
consider it.

------
garrickvanburen
I've had the iPad, and currently have the HP TouchPad and Amazon Fire. Of the
3 I prefer the Fire. By a long shot. I find the 7" size far more portable than
the larger tablet sizes.

------
wildjim
It's easily as useful a comparison between any smartphone and a mainframe.

------
lazugod
The Kindle Fire does have a terrible home screen, but my understanding is that
it is patently illegal to use a grid or any non-cluttered design.

------
davidu
This pretty much nails it. It's so bad. It's my first experience with Android,
and the UI is heinous. I'm not sure how it was ever released.

------
dlsspy
I use my iPad most days. This comparison doesn't make the Fire look less
appealing to me. If it weren't Christmas...

------
b0sk
acting like a butthurt child. I have a Fire.. not a fanbou by any stretch..
its a fun device because of my use cases.

